# رسالة مسدج



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 يناير 2009)

*اصحابي 
بما اننا شباب وشبات مع بعض وبنتعامل كل يوم مع بعض

يعني اذن في علاقات اخوية واسرية وممكن عاطفية وكدة 

الموضوع دة مش موضوع 

الموضوع دة كل واحد يدخل فية يكتب رسالة  عاوز يوصلها للتاني وميقولش اسمة 

اوكي يا جماعة 
 يعني هيقول مثلا

انا زعلان منك
او انا استغربت اللي انت عملته 

اوانا بحبك

او......... الي اخرة

يعني الموضوع دة لعبة كدة هنلعبها سوا 

وكل واحد يشغل مخة والناس هتعرف وهتفهم من نفسها اللي الكلام ليها

اية رايكم ؟؟؟

يلا مين الشاطر اللي هيبتدي​*


----------



## mina_picasso (3 يناير 2009)

*مش عارف أقول اية ؟؟؟؟؟

بس يارب اللي في بالي يكون عندة شوية احساس.

قصدي يحس بيا.

ههههههههههههههههههه

موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااااا

مرســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 يناير 2009)

mina_picasso قال:


> *مش عارف أقول اية ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> بس يارب اللي في بالي يكون عندة شوية احساس.
> 
> ...



*هههههههههه
يا اللي بيقصدة مينا  
انت سامعة بيقولك اية  حس بية 
هههههههههههههه

كويس كدة يا مينا انا عملت ساعي البريد ووصلت كلامك​*


----------



## sony_33 (3 يناير 2009)

متدخليش فى بروفايلى تانى
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 يناير 2009)

sony_33 قال:


> متدخليش فى بروفايلى تانى
> هههههههههههههههههههه​



*ههههههههههههه
سامعة يا اللي بيقصدها سوني  

يا وحش مفيش مرسي لساعي البريد ؟​*


----------



## الامير الحزين (3 يناير 2009)

انا طيب اوى 
بس عايز تفهمونى صح​


----------



## Rosetta (3 يناير 2009)

*

انا بقول للي في بالي اني عنجد حسيت شو يعني حياة بس عرفته للي في بالي 
هههههههههههه
مرسي يا قمر موضوع جمييييييييل...*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 يناير 2009)

*انا هقووووووووول 
بجد مبسوطة جدا ان احنا بقينا اصحاااااااب 
ميرسى على الموضوع يا رجعا ليسوع يا حبيبتى 
فكرته جااااااامدة جدااااااااااااا​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 يناير 2009)

الامير الحزين قال:


> انا طيب اوى
> بس عايز تفهمونى صح​



*اكيد الرسالة وصلت 
نورت يا الامير الحزين​*


----------



## kalimooo (3 يناير 2009)

احييك على الموضوع راجعة 

واعدك عندما اريد ان ابعث رسالة ما

سألجا اليك هنا

سلام المسيح


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 يناير 2009)

*عايز اقول 

اني بحبك جدا يا أعز وأجمل صديقه عرفتها

وربنا يحميكي ويحافظ عليكي

ورساله تانيه لساعي البريد

شكرا علي فكرتك الجميله



​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 يناير 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *
> 
> انا بقول للي في بالي اني عنجد حسيت شو يعني حياة بس عرفته للي في بالي
> هههههههههههه
> مرسي يا قمر موضوع جمييييييييل...*



*والمعني في بطن الشاعر

نورتي يا رد روز يا جميلة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 يناير 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *انا هقووووووووول
> بجد مبسوطة جدا ان احنا بقينا اصحاااااااب
> ميرسى على الموضوع يا رجعا ليسوع يا حبيبتى
> فكرته جااااااامدة جدااااااااااااا​*



*اكيد الرسالة وصلت يا قمر

مرسي ليكي يا عسل 
مبسوطة ان الفكرة عجبتك ​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> احييك على الموضوع راجعة
> 
> واعدك عندما اريد ان ابعث رسالة ما
> 
> ...



*رد دبلوماسي  زي عادتك يا كليم

براحتك سيدي 

مرورك عزيز​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يناير 2009)

فكره جامده جدا يا رجعا ليسوع 

اوجه رسالتى 

لـ........................







الرساله هى 

عمرى ما كنت اتوقع منك كدا ابدا 



ميرررسى على الموضوع يا رجعا ليسوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *عايز اقول
> 
> اني بحبك جدا يا أعز وأجمل صديقه عرفتها
> 
> ...



*اللة رسالة حلوووووووووة

يا بختها صاحبة الرسالة ههههههههههههههههههه

نورت يا كوكو​*


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (4 يناير 2009)

مبسوطه اووووووووى بمعرفتك واننا بقينا صحاب بسرعه واتمنى اقرب منك اكتر وحاسه اننى اعرفك من زمان وكمان بحس ان طباعك زى طباعى ويارب مانحرم مننك ابدا ابدا والمنتدى منوور بيكى


وميرسيييي لساعى البريد اللى هيوصل الرساله​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> فكره جامده جدا يا رجعا ليسوع
> 
> اوجه رسالتى
> 
> ...



*كوكو  اكتب مكنتش تتوقع اية 
ومفيش حد هيقرا الكلام ولا يعرف حاجة هههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورت يا باشا 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## rana1981 (5 يناير 2009)

*انا كتير مبسوطة لانه تعرفت على شخص متلك وانا بحبك كتيرررررررررررر يا اعز صديق واخ الي

وتاني رسالة لقمرتي يلي بحبها كمان كتير وبدي قلها انه اشتقتلها وبحبها كتير

فكرة كتير حلوة يا راجعة ليسوع​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *كوكو اكتب مكنتش تتوقع اية​*
> *ومفيش حد هيقرا الكلام ولا يعرف حاجة هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> *نورت يا باشا *
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


 
بلاش لانى لو قلت 

الكلام هيتعرف رايح لمين :smi411:​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 يناير 2009)

ميريام عادل قال:


> مبسوطه اووووووووى بمعرفتك واننا بقينا صحاب بسرعه واتمنى اقرب منك اكتر وحاسه اننى اعرفك من زمان وكمان بحس ان طباعك زى طباعى ويارب مانحرم مننك ابدا ابدا والمنتدى منوور بيكى
> 
> 
> وميرسيييي لساعى البريد اللى هيوصل الرساله​



*مرسي يا مريام 
ويا رب يدوم صداقتكم يا قمر 

ومفيش حاجة تفرقكم​*


----------



## وليم تل (5 يناير 2009)

إلى من يهمها الأمر
ويحلو بذكرها النثر

أما بعد...


نفيد سعادتكم بأن صاحب هذا الخطاب هو أحد المتفوقين في دراسة جمالكم المفعم
، ومذاكرة عيونكم الملهمة،
وبناء عليه...
فقد تقرر منحه مرتبة الشرف ..
لأن قلبه قد اعترف...
بأنك أنت ِ بحثه الأطول...
وكتابه الأجمل ..
وأن عينيك اللؤلؤيتين ...
جعلا ترتيبه الأول...

وبعد طول مثابرة ..
وبعد ألف خاطرة ..
فقد استحق ذلك بجداره..
وأباح لنا أسراره ..
فتبين بأنك لا تغيبين عن مجاله ..
ولا تفارقينه في خياله ..
وإدارتنا إذ تشكرك على فرصة الهيام ..
وزيارة الأحلام ..

فإنها تهنيكم بذلك فهنيئا ً لكم ولكل المحبين....

فتمسكى بحبة ولا تفرطى
مع تحياتى لساعى البريد
مودتى​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 يناير 2009)

رسالتي بقي هتكون بسيطه جدا بس بقولها من قلبي 
ويارب فعلا تحسها وطبعا انا عارفه انك عارفها 
علشان كدا هاكون غلسه ومش هاقولها
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا عرفت عايزه اقولك ايه​ 
ميرسي يا قمرنا علي موضوعك الرائع
يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## kalimooo (5 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *رد دبلوماسي  زي عادتك يا كليم
> 
> براحتك سيدي
> 
> مرورك عزيز​*





بجد عزيزتي لو في اي خبر سأرجع الى هنا وعد مني

صدقيني وانت بتعرفي ذالك

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> بجد عزيزتي لو في اي خبر سأرجع الى هنا وعد مني
> 
> صدقيني وانت بتعرفي ذالك
> 
> ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك



*اوكي يا صديقي 

الصفحة نورت بمرورك 

سلام المسيح​*


----------



## mina_picasso (6 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *هههههههههه
> يا اللي بيقصدة مينا
> انت سامعة بيقولك اية  حس بية
> هههههههههههههه
> ...





*لالالالالا مينعش الكلام دة ساعي البريد دة مفروض تفصلوه

بيضحك علينا ومبيوصلش حاجة.

خدمة وحشة 

أنا عيز فلوسي اللي دفعتها وهاتو كل جوباتي

هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 يناير 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *انا كتير مبسوطة لانه تعرفت على شخص متلك وانا بحبك كتيرررررررررررر يا اعز صديق واخ الي
> 
> وتاني رسالة لقمرتي يلي بحبها كمان كتير وبدي قلها انه اشتقتلها وبحبها كتير
> 
> فكرة كتير حلوة يا راجعة ليسوع​*



*ربنا يديم عليك احبائك يا جميلة

نورتي يا حلوة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 يناير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> إلى من يهمها الأمر
> ويحلو بذكرها النثر
> 
> أما بعد...
> ...



*كلام جميل جدا 
رسالة شاعر

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 يناير 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> رسالتي بقي هتكون بسيطه جدا بس بقولها من قلبي
> ويارب فعلا تحسها وطبعا انا عارفه انك عارفها
> علشان كدا هاكون غلسه ومش هاقولها
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



*وكل لبيب بالاشارة يفهم 
نورتي يا صحبتي​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 يناير 2009)

mina_picasso قال:


> *لالالالالا مينعش الكلام دة ساعي البريد دة مفروض تفصلوه
> 
> بيضحك علينا ومبيوصلش حاجة.
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههه
كدة يا مينا ماشي يا عم هههههههههه
لا انا بوصل شوف انت بقة انت عامل اية مع الطرف التاني 

معندناش ترجيع فلوس 

الباضعة لا ترد ولا تستبدل 
ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## ابن المصلوب (8 يناير 2009)

بجد وحشتيني عامله ايه مع اصحابك
البريد امانه فشكرا لحامل الامانه


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 يناير 2009)

جاي في الطريق قال:


> بجد وحشتيني عامله ايه مع اصحابك
> البريد امانه فشكرا لحامل الامانه



*رسالة جميلة

مرسي يا جاي في الطريق​*


----------



## mina_picasso (8 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> كدة يا مينا ماشي يا عم هههههههههه
> لا انا بوصل شوف انت بقة انت عامل اية مع الطرف التاني
> 
> ...





*يعني اضحك علينا واللي حصل ...... حصل

مشي ...... مشي...... مشي

صدقيني ........

صدقيني  .........

وكمان صدقيني ........





مش حقدر اعملك حاجة

عوضي علي الله

ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 يناير 2009)

mina_picasso قال:


> *يعني اضحك علينا واللي حصل ...... حصل
> 
> مشي ...... مشي...... مشي
> 
> ...


*يااااة يا  مينا دا انت هتموتها من كتر الضحك

دا لو هتبقي كل يوم كدة  ومش تتحول​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 يناير 2009)

*اية يا جماعة 
مفيش حد عندة رسالة تانية وعاوز يوصلها​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يناير 2009)

*رسالتي لصاحب الموضوع


ربنا يحميكي ويخليكي للمنتدي​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *رسالتي لصاحب الموضوع
> 
> 
> ربنا يحميكي ويخليكي للمنتدي​*



*مرسي يا كوكو  يا اخويا 
متتصورش فرحت اد اية بالرسالة دي 
مرسي​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (29 يناير 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههه
اللله لعبه حلوة
انا هقول 
زحلانه منك لا بتدى على مواضيعى وعبرينى بصباح الخيرر احم*


----------



## go love (29 يناير 2009)

*رسالة بتاعتى رسالة صعبة وحزينى اوى وبعيد اوى
 هتقدري تبعتيها
هى رسالة اعتذار واسف
اسف على كل لحظة بعيد عنك عشتها
اسف  لكل كلمة حب لغيرك قلتها
اسف على كل طعنا فى جنبك سببتها
اسف على اى حاجة عملتها وبعدم رضا اختها
 اسف ونادم  خاطى ورااجع

ورسالة اعتذر 
لاخر حاجة جميلة عرفتها وجرحتها وخلاص ضيعتها لانى  مش عايز  اعمل اي حاجة بدون رضا

معلش هبعت رسالة 3 واخيرة ودية مش هتعبك فيها على اد بعد الرسلتين الاولنين
على قد قرب الاخيرة
ربنا يدوم صداقة جميـ:16_4_16:ــلة وبجد سعيد بيها ومش عارف حالي هنا من غيرها
تحيـاتـــــ:36_3_11:ـــى

تعبتك صح معلش انتى اللي عايزة
بس قوليلى 
 هتقدري تسفري ولا حراااااام​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 يناير 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> اللله لعبه حلوة
> انا هقول
> زحلانه منك لا بتدى على مواضيعى وعبرينى بصباح الخيرر احم*



*اية دة هي كل الرسايل بقت ليا انا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

حقك عليا يا جميلة 
حسال عنك لغاية ما تزهقي مني 
مرسي يا قمر​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 يناير 2009)

go love قال:


> *رسالة بتاعتى رسالة صعبة وحزينى اوى وبعيد اوى
> هتقدري تبعتيها
> هى رسالة اعتذار واسف
> اسف على كل لحظة بعيد عنك عشتها
> ...


*حلو خالص 
الرسالة الاولي لمخلصنا الصالح 
انت الي هتوصلهالو بنفسك في الصلاة في الكنيسة 
لكن الرسالتين التانين  لو في المنتدي الشخصيتين دول يبقو وصلو من الموضوع دة يا  جو​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 يناير 2009)

*اسمحيلى يا حبيبتى الاول ابعتلك رسالة سلام يا راجعا ليسوع 
ورسالتى بقىىىىىىىىىى 
ربنا يحافظ عليك وخللى بالك من نفسك اووى
وخليك عارف ان بجد كله للخير وانشالله ربنا هيدبر الامور بس انت مش تضايق نفسك
ابقى طمنى علييييك كتير بلييييز وبلاش ندالة.
ميييييييييييييرسى ياحبيبتى هتعبك معايا فى توصيل المسج بس الرصيد عليا ولا يهمك ​*


----------



## العجايبي (29 يناير 2009)

*موضوعك جميل ولذيذ  وحلو فكرة الرسائل جديدة من نوعها

وانا لو ليا رسائل  حاكتبها هناااااااااااااااا 

على فكرة نسميكى ياrgaa luswa ساعى الغرام*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 يناير 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *اسمحيلى يا حبيبتى الاول ابعتلك رسالة سلام يا راجعا ليسوع
> ورسالتى بقىىىىىىىىىى
> ربنا يحافظ عليك وخللى بالك من نفسك اووى
> وخليك عارف ان بجد كله للخير وانشالله ربنا هيدبر الامور بس انت مش تضايق نفسك
> ...



*وصلت الرسالة لحبايبك يا عسل 
نورتي يا  جميلة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 يناير 2009)

العجايبي قال:


> *موضوعك جميل ولذيذ  وحلو فكرة الرسائل جديدة من نوعها
> 
> وانا لو ليا رسائل  حاكتبها هناااااااااااااااا
> 
> على فكرة نسميكى ياrgaa luswa ساعى الغرام*



*ههههههههههههه
حلوة  ساعي الغرام دي   يا مينا 

نورت يا باشا​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 يناير 2009)

*اية مفيش حد عندة رسايل تاني 



, طيب ولا رسالة عاوز توصلها بطريق غير  مباشر 

او عن طريق راس الرجاء الصالح 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

طيب عن طريق مصر اسكندرية​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2009)

*امممممممم
شكلى هستغل موضوعك اسوأ  استغلال ههههههه
يعنى كل شويه كده هتلاقينى جايه اسلمك رساله لحد شكل بس يا رب توصل
اول رساله 
حقيقى صدمتى فيكى كانت كبييييييييييره
وميرسى يا ساعى البريد  ومش هوصيك بقى بالبريد المستعجل ههههه​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 يناير 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *امممممممم
> شكلى هستغل موضوعك اسوأ  استغلال ههههههه
> يعنى كل شويه كده هتلاقينى جايه اسلمك رساله لحد شكل بس يا رب توصل
> اول رساله
> ...



*اهلا يا دونا 


نورتي يا قمر 




يا خبرررررررررررر دي رسالة صعبة قوووووووي



دونا قولي لمين الرسالة دي ومحدش هيعرف  هههههههه​*


----------

